# Group Buy on Brazil Bom Jesus - Natural from the Alta Mogiana Region



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi All

Cal from Cal's Coffee has a new shipment of Brazil Natural from the Bom Jesus farm arriving on the 7th December. I'm arranging the purchase of a number of bags. These come in 30kg sacks - much easier to handle. I already have a number of people interested, but wanted to see if anyone else might want to join in. This really makes sense for anyone in the M4/M5 corridor - I'm prepared to do a bit f driving to make this work.

Green comes in at £4.50 / kg + shipping at £72 (inc VAT) for up to a pallet. This is a really nice coffee for those who favour the Hazelnut, Choc, Praline end of things. It's an 85 point bean and is by far my best seller, works well in a blend or as a stand alone.

*FARM* - Fazenda Bom Jesus

*OWNERS* - Gabriel e Flavia Lancha de Oliveira

*ALTITUDE* - 1270 meaters above sea level

*LOCATION* - Cristais Paulistas, Alta Mogiana. Sao Paulo

*PROCESS* - Natural process, sun dried, 30 days of resting period .

*CERTIFICATIONS* - Rainforest Alliance certified, UTZ certified and Alta Mogiana Specialty. Coffee Association (AMSC)

*VARIETY* - Mundo Novo and Yellow Catuai

https://calscoffee.com/2019/05/10/bom-jesus/

I currently have interest in 4 bags which with shipping brings this down to around £5.10 / kg. Coffee is warehoused near the Lake District - if anyone is interested

please let me know.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

How does this compare as a blend base to Ipanema/Fazenda? Not convenient regarding location for a share, but might have a look for a 30kg bag


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi Mp

not sure - there are a fair few roasters buying it from Cal now. I really like this, however, with the shipping, it's just not worth buying one 30kg bag.

I got a deal (shipping) on the first bag I bought. This makes sense as a group buy, or if you live near the Lakes you could pick up directly from his Warehouse.

I currently have interest enough to buy 4 bags. But am considering a larger order from Cafe Imports with Rodney as they've reduced all their lots by 0.18p per kg till 2nd Dec and I have an account with them.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

Ah ok. I would have thought 30kg could go in a box and be at £15 per delivery. If it's pallets only - probably best to stay where I am. Thanks for the info


----------

